# replacing headlight bulb on 02 audi a6



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

hello fellow audi fans. I am replacing the D2S 12v 35w OSRAM bulb on my buddys audi and I was wondering if anyone could send me some instructions or some help tips....anything is appreciated. I am awaiting the flamers saying search. but im at work and have no time to search...


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

Remove bulb access cover by popping off the 2 retaining clips with a flathead screwdriver, unplug D2S bulb wiring, unscrew and remove bulb retention ring and remove bulb... reinstall in reverse. You will need to remove part of the air intake snorkel to access the passenger side light. Alternatively you could remove the light entirely but that requires dropping the front bumper skin to access a pair of hidden bolts in the rad support so it's a lot more work.


----------

